# Coolant swirl pot and oil catch can.



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fitted these over the last week, I've plumbed in the catch can in more or less the same way as the Nismo one. Except for the oil return pipe, I drilled and tapped the bottom and fitted a drain valve. 









And the swirl pot.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Used Red long life coolant too, Matches your cam covers perfectly MS33!:thumbsup:


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

MS33 do you have a picture coolant swirl pot from the bottom side?? 

you have 1 that goes in the head 1 to the rad and 1 to the overflow and have one left that is meant to connect to bottom of the rad??


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

XashskylineX said:


> MS33 do you have a picture coolant swirl pot from the bottom side??
> 
> you have 1 that goes in the head 1 to the rad and 1 to the overflow and have one left that is meant to connect to bottom of the rad??


I'll take a pic for you.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Those clips youve used for the catch can, where did you source them? They look real good quality, its a pain for me to source nice looking clips and sorts.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

MS33 said:


> View attachment 240290


thank you. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

also where did you buy the adaptor thing between the hose?? or even the size of it


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

jnoor said:


> Those clips youve used for the catch can, where did you source them? They look real good quality, its a pain for me to source nice looking clips and sorts.


From these people.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28-35mm-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Is that a specific swirl pot or just a generic one?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cris said:


> Is that a specific swirl pot or just a generic one?


I would say a generic one Chris.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MS33 said:


> I would say a generic one Chris.


Cheers. You've got me thinking now that whilst my coolant system is off the car I might slot one of these in...

Also, that engine bay is amazingly clean.


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

does it go back into the rear turbo inlet?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cris said:


> Cheers. You've got me thinking now that whilst my coolant system is off the car I might slot one of these in...
> 
> Also, that engine bay is amazingly clean.


I was surprised at the amount air that collected in the pot, Just using the bleed valve (bolt) at the top of the engine, which is the normal way of doing the job, must have left a lot of air in the system. 

Thanks for the compliment Chris.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

alexcrosse said:


> does it go back into the rear turbo inlet?


Yes it does.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MS33 said:


> I was surprised at the amount air that collected in the pot, Just using the bleed valve (bolt) at the top of the engine, which is the normal way of doing the job, must have left a lot of air in the system.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Chris.


Silly question but I assuming that the bleed valve bolt is replaced with a nipple? Is it just a normal nipple or is there a valve in there perhaps?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cris said:


> Silly question but I assuming that the bleed valve bolt is replaced with a nipple? Is it just a normal nipple or is there a valve in there perhaps?


Replaced with a nipple, no valve. Only the GReddy pot seemes to come complete with both nipples.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Ive never seen a coolant swirl pot before,

Do you find your water pump often runs dry and cant keep up with coolant demand from your engine ??


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like where you’ve mounted the swirl pot, might have to try this!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

bladerider said:


> Ive never seen a coolant swirl pot before,
> 
> Do you find your water pump often runs dry and cant keep up with coolant demand from your engine ??


No, never had that problem. I'd heard good reports about the swirl pot and the fact the RB engine can be hard to bleed of air.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MS33 said:


> Replaced with a nipple, no valve. Only the GReddy pot seemes to come complete with both nipples.
> View attachment 241122


Cheers. I've ordered one now.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cris said:


> Cheers. I've ordered one now.


Let me know how you get on fitting it Cris


----------

